# Laryngoscopy ?



## terry4162 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

Physician is indicating suspension direct laryngoscopy. Is this the same as micro direct laryngoscopy???

Thank you for any assistance in this matter.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 4, 2012)

Microlaryngoscopy denotes the use of a microscope. If there is no mention of microscope use in the note may want to query your surgeon.


----------



## braja002@yahoo.com (Dec 11, 2012)

*ENT Coding*

I wanted to get some clarification on these two procedures codes.

1. These procedures were done on 10-9-12 -and CPT 31588 was billed (Which has a 90 day global period)
Laryngoplasty with anterior and posterior costochondral grafting  
 Cervical tracheoplasty with costochondral grafting  
 Harvest of rib graft  
 Microlaryngoscopy  
 Bronchoscopy  
 Exam of ears under anesthesia 
The doctor had mentioned in the notes to return to the OR for repeat MLB and open stent removal in 3 weeks

2.  The patient comes back on 11/27-12 and has the following procedure
 Microlaryngoscopy with excision of granulation
 Bronchoscopy with dilation
CPT 31640 was billed and it got denied because it falls under 90 day global period 
Can i code 31588-58 for the above procedures? 

Prompt answer is appreciated


----------

